# Beretta 92 FS



## Olmuddy (Aug 31, 2014)

I hear nothIng bUt good stuff about the Beretta 92 FS, but I bought one and my first trip to the range, I loaded both magazines and inserted one in the pistol. When I racked thE slide to chamber the first round, it jammed on me. After that it was nothing but Failure to Feed, Double Feed, Failure to Extract. Just a host of problems. With both Magazines, approximately 9 Rounds ended up on the floor from me working on all the problems I was having. Could anyone tell me what might be the problem. I watched about 50 Utube Videos on this Pistol, and not one person had reported any problems with theirs. All I heard was how good the 92FS was. How great it shot and all the other good stuff. I just don't understand why I can't have such luck with mine. I was using Ball Nose Ammo also to break it in. Please, someone help.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Is it a new pistol?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

If it's NIB, I would recommend field stripping and cleaning then lightly lubing the pistol. What brand of factory ammo were you using? Most NIB pistols may come with varying amounts of packing oil, you need to get rid of that and replace with a thin coat of gun Lubrication .. Once you do that you'd probably be able to get by w/o cleaning it for a 1000 rounds if you wish.


----------



## Olmuddy (Aug 31, 2014)

Yes, it is a Brand New Never Fired even once. Well, I guess I can't say its Brand New by Date. I bought it February of 2013, but have never taken it out of the Box since the day I bought it. I just opened the Box, looked at it a little bit and put it back in the Box. I am crippled, but I buy a lot of Guns that I have never fired. I have a very difficult time getting out. I had the opportunity to have someone take me up into the Mountains to do some Shooting yesterday (Saturday). I thought hard about it and while going through one of my Safes, I decided on 2 Guns out of quite a few that I haven't had the opportunity to shoot and decided on taking the Beretta 92 FS 9 MM and a Kahr CW40. The Kahr ran like a Dream, but you now know how the 92FS ran. I suppose I could call Beretta after Labor Day and see what they have to say about it and maybe even return it for them to check it out. I am just trying to get some input from the Gun Community before doing that. I appreciate it that you are attempting to get more info about this Gun. I hope you will have some suggestions about what the problem could be. Thank you.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, as denner said, if you have never taken it out of the box before shooting it, you may have some of that packing grease gumming up the works. I would give it a thorough cleaning, lube it according to the man specs and give it another shot when you get a chance. The 92fs is a fine pistol. Very accurate and reliable. Sometimes pistols just need a little break in time, but once you get her past that she should run like a top.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Olmuddy said:


> Yes, it is a Brand New Never Fired even once. Well, I guess I can't say its Brand New by Date. I bought it February of 2013, but have never taken it out of the Box since the day I bought it. I just opened the Box, looked at it a little bit and put it back in the Box. I am crippled, but I buy a lot of Guns that I have never fired. I have a very difficult time getting out. I had the opportunity to have someone take me up into the Mountains to do some Shooting yesterday (Saturday). I thought hard about it and while going through one of my Safes, I decided on 2 Guns out of quite a few that I haven't had the opportunity to shoot and decided on taking the Beretta 92 FS 9 MM and a Kahr CW40. The Kahr ran like a Dream, but you now know how the 92FS ran. I suppose I could call Beretta after Labor Day and see what they have to say about it and maybe even return it for them to check it out. I am just trying to get some input from the Gun Community before doing that. I appreciate it that you are attempting to get more info about this Gun. I hope you will have some suggestions about what the problem could be. Thank you.


Have you cleaned and lubed the pistol before shooting it? I don't see a response to that question and from what I'm gathering you haven't. I'm agreeing with GCBHM.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, I don't think the reports you have seen about the 92's are bogus. I have one, and if the darned this was not so large, I would carry it all year round!


----------



## Olmuddy (Aug 31, 2014)

I did field strip it and did the cleaning requirements in the Manual. I am using P&G Performance Ammunition.
9MM Remanufactured/115 gr RN TCP. I believe the ammo is made by the veterans. It is Bulk Ammo. I have used their Ammo in 9mm, 40 S&W and .45 ACP with no problems with any of the firearms that I have used this Ammo in.


----------



## Olmuddy (Aug 31, 2014)

That's is exactly what I have heard in all of the Utube Videos I have watched about the 92FS.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Try some other ammunition. Sometimes weak ammunition can cause problems until you've broken it in thoroughly. If you go with Winchester or Blazer Brass you should be ok. I would stay away from UMC. Put a couple hundred rounds through it and it should be good and broken in.


----------



## Olmuddy (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you, and I did do what you mentioned. It was manufactured in Italy, so I was expecting some cosomline in it. There wasn't hardly any noticeable Grease on it at all. I did, however clean it real good and oiled it very lightly as the Manual said to do. The Ammo is Ball Nose. I have, in the past had Ball Ammo work on a few of my Pistols and JHP not do so well. So if it won't cycle Ball Nose, I sort of doubt if JHP would even come close to working. I could be wrong about that though. I believe the 92FS is pretty tight, and was wondering if it is the Remanufactured Ammo that is the problem. I didn't have any other 9MM with me so couldn't try that. My Wheel Chair is on the Blink at the moment so it's impossible for me to get to the Range and try different things. When they do get to my Home and get that repaired, I will take some different Ammo to the Range I belong to and give it another whirl. I have used the same Ammo in my Glock 26, my LC9, my S&W M&P 9c, my M&P Shield and several other Pistols. I've never had any problems with the same Ammo I tried in the 92FS.


----------



## Olmuddy (Aug 31, 2014)

It was made in Italy.


----------



## Olmuddy (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks to all for their kindly replies to my Posts. You all had some real good suggestions and I will definitely try them. Thanks to all again. I only hope that I was doing everything right as this is the first time I have used any Gun Forum. I will probably do better the more I use it. It was very informing and I will definitely come back and use it more. Maybe I can be of some help to others as I do have years and years of experience with guns. I will definitely jump in if I can give someone some good solid advice.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

This is probably the best forum I've come across. Good people with plenty of experience to offer on a variety of pistols. You're welcome and welcome to the sight. I think once you get the 92 broken in you won't experience any more problems. It's one of the better pistols on the market, and a lot of fun to shoot.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

There are only a few things that could be wrong. You said you cleaned and lubed the pistol, so that's not it. The 92 is not an ammo sensitive pistol and if your other pistols have shot the ammo then that probably isn't it. The next thing I'd look at is the recoil spring. I'd get a 13 or 14 pound Wolff recoil spring. Does your pistol have a captive recoil spring or a separate spring and rod? The magazines or the extractor may be other possibilities, but that would be about it. You say: "When I racked thE slide to chamber the first round, it jammed on me." So, are you saying the slide would not even chamber a round without the pistol jamming?


----------



## Olmuddy (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you for the warm welcome GCBHM. Everyone really jumped in to help me with my Issue and I was really surprised of the quick responses several Members gave to me. I know I will enjoy this Forum and will try to jump on it at least everyday. I just hope I can also be of help with other Members. Thanks again.


----------



## Olmuddy (Aug 31, 2014)

I know I said that I only opened the Box and looked at it and cycled it a few times and put it in the Safe. When I decide to take one of my Pistols that is NIB, I always do the Maintenance that the Manual says to do before I take it out to shoot it. I will buy both the 13 and the 14 Pound Wolff Springs to see if one of them will do the job. It is not a captive guide rod and spring so I can do this. Thanks for the Info. Glad to hear that the 92 is not Ammo specific. That info is a lot of help.
Thanks again.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Olmuddy said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome GCBHM. Everyone really jumped in to help me with my Issue and I was really surprised of the quick responses several Members gave to me. I know I will enjoy this Forum and will try to jump on it at least everyday. I just hope I can also be of help with other Members. Thanks again.


That's the thing about this forum. People are polite and helpful. We enjoy helping when we can, and pull for the resources available. Many years of experience here. All the best!


----------



## Aronis (Nov 3, 2013)

I carry mine all the time! IWB. It's not too big....LOL....maybe I am...?


----------

